# Düsseldorf: Our Champs-Élysées - The Königsallee



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

The Königsallee (nicknamed "Kö" by the locals) is a world famous boulevard in Düsseldorf, Germany noted for both the canal that runs along the boulevard's center, as well as for the luxury retail shopping venues located along its length.

*History*
The boulevard was designed by Caspar Anton Huschberger when the area was redeveloped in 1802, and built to replace pre-existing fortifications. It was completed in 1804. The canal which runs through the center of the boulevard is 31m (102 ft) wide and 5m (16 ft) deep. The canal is fed by the Düssel, which was diverted to provide the nececessary water. Two wooden bridges cross the canal. On the suggestion of the landscape architect Maximilian Friedrich Weyhe, trees were planted along the boulevard and the boulevard was given the name "Kastanienallee" ("Chestnut Avenue"). After an incident in 1848, when horse manure was thrown at King Friedrich Wilhelm IV, the road was renamed "Königsallee" ("King's Avenue") as a gesture of goodwill.

All photos were taken in the last 2 weeks and I hope you will like them.

The Kaufhof, Königsallee Nr. 1, opened 1907 





The Corneliusplatz - the north end of the Kö 







The Steigenberger Park Hotel



The Cornelius clock



The Bvgari clock in front of the Kaufhof





the Tritonengruppe by Fritz Coubillier built in 1902

































The Kö city toilet

 



Every Düsseldorfer knows our Kö witch





The Kögraben in a northward direction





Westdeutsche Zeitung House (Newspaper)



Deutsche Bank









The royal Görres Gymnasium 







Das neue Inter Continental



The southern end of the Königsallee



GAP 15


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Sehr schön. Etwas kalt vielleicht? Ich meine etwas ZU geordnet oder was? Und fast menschenleer. Aber schön!!


----------



## parisuite (Apr 14, 2006)

Beautiful city!










Cool toilet hahah =P


----------



## MplsTodd (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice photos. You don't see much about Dusseldorf, so it was good to finally see it. The landscaped canal is great! Lots of the shop scenes reminded me of the Ku-Dam in Berlin.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Very nice. I havn't been to this city yet and will have to do so shortly.

Odd though, as the streets seem so empty of people. Was it shot on a Sunday?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes some of the photos were taken on Sunday because it is too crowded in the middle of the week. On the Westside of the Königsallee you will mainly find banks and Hotels so it's not that crowded as the Eastside.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

*Take a 360° walk on the Königsallee here:*
http://www.nolden-interactive.de/kunden/koenigsallee/


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Giorgio Armani,Gucci,Versace...it seems to be in an italian city!


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

indeed a very beautiful city. I never saw pictures of this city before. I been in Hamburg, Koln, Bremmen and Berlin, but I never imagine a city such like it. Congratulations.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

^^ Here's the Düsseldorf photo thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=229309


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

nice, very nice, the fountain is gorgeos!!


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Beautiful city, german cities have a certain elegance


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

nice pics.


----------



## Seb (Jan 16, 2005)

Düsseldorf is a very nice place. These pics bring back nice memories of my trip there some 5 or 6 years ago, I really miss the schweinsaxe and all that house brewed lager...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Some more photos of the GAP 15 tower. It's actually not anymore a part of the Königsallee but it's just 50-100m away.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Some more impression from the Königsallee

The Shoppingmall Sevens opened 2000


Built by Rhode, Kellermann, Wawrowski (RKW)






Another shoppingmall the Kö Galerie 






Regina Halmich: world champion in women’s boxing doing some PR


Kö Karree


The designer furniture shoppingmall "Stilwerk"


The glas roof can be opened on sunny days


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Just bought some tickets, so will be there in a couple of weeks. Thanks for the extra photos


----------



## Molinari (Jul 17, 2005)

Seb said:


> Düsseldorf is a very nice place. These pics bring back nice memories of my trip there some 5 or 6 years ago, I really miss the schweinsaxe and all that house brewed lager...


It's not Lager my friend. Düsseldorf has its own beer: Alt.


Justme said:


> Just bought some tickets, so will be there in a couple of weeks. Thanks for the extra photos


Welcome.


----------



## titeness (Jul 3, 2004)

Someone please explain to me the fleet of E-Class Taxi Cabs! I know mercedes benz's are cheaper in europe but these E-classes must be seriously lower specification than the ones we get in the US, I mean imagine taxi cabs with leather and woodgrain!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow, looks very much like Zurich! Didn't know that Düsseldorf has so many "Gründerzeit" buildings. I always imagined it as a very modern and sterile city - you proved me wrong! Thanks


----------

